# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Золотая свалка Георгия Сергеевича Малютина

## acontinent

_В_ _XXI__ веке, эпоху электроники, робототехники, инновационных технологий, как-то неловко говорить о таких обыденных вещах, как коммунальные отходы. Между тем тонны мусора в прямом и переносном смысле отравляют жизнь тысяч людей, заставляя тех дышать ядовитыми парами и токсичными выбросами. Можно было бы посочувствовать жителям беднейших кварталов Бруклина, однако нелегальные свалки расширяются прямо около Москвы. Самое печальное – нет почти никаких надежд, что беспредел хоть кто-то сможет остановить._
*Несостоявшаяся туристическая Мекка*Жители поселков Софьино, Подосинки, Минзаг, что в Новой Москве, как никто другой знает, каково это – жить рядом со свалкой. От домов до мусоросжигательного полигона менее 200 метров. Ежедневно приезжают грузовики, сбрасывают отходы, уезжают и возвращаются снова. Работа кипит круглосуточно. Еще бы! Каждая машина приносит владельцу примерно 3 тысячи рублей. Машин за сутки может быть и сто, и двести. Это полмиллиона рублей чистой прибыли каждый день! Кто добровольно откажется от такого жирного денежного куска? Впрочем, бизнес есть бизнес, однако одно дело честное предпринимательство, и совсем другое – нелегальный произвол.
Дело в том, что территория поселения «Краснопахорское» относится к заповедным местам. Здесь расположены уникальные памятники истории, культуры и архитектуры, сохранившиеся со средних веков. Место, которое могло быть туристической Меккой, стало свалкой, хотя земли согласно кадастру, рассчитаны на «строительство производственных и административных зданий, строений, сооружений и обслуживающих их объектов». Однако деньги правят балом, и таких нелегальных полигонов, приносящих баснословную прибыль, только в Московской области свыше тысячи, а по всей стране даже сложно подсчитать.
*Хождение по мукам*Жители близлежащих деревень и СНТ не сидят сложа руки, а много лет борются с произволом. Но владельцу этой свалки – так называемому мусорному дилеру Георгию Малютину – до решений суда нет дела. Судите сами. 5 июня 2018 года Троицкий районный суд Москвы признал свалку Малютина Георгия  и ООО «МЖС ГРУПП» незаконной, но уже через месяц свалка заработала снова под вывеской ООО «ЗИГЗАГ». 18 июня 2019 года тот же суд признал незаконной деятельность ООО «ЗИГЗАГ» и обязал ликвидировать свалку, однако требования суда были проигнорированы. 23 июля 2019 года Троицкий районный суд Москвы взыскал с Георгия Сергеевича Малютина штраф размером 23 миллиона рублей, но что значат эти деньги, которые поступают в карман мусорного короля за месяц?!.
Надзорные органы высылали бизнесмену сотни предписаний, которые были проигнорированы. За неисполнение судебных предписаний решением все того же Троицкого районного суда от 24 мая 2021 года землю, принадлежащую Георгию Малютину, постановили изъять. И что же?! Работа на полигоне кипит как ни в чем не бывало. И днем и ночью, и летом и зимой приезжают новые и новые мусоровозы. Их можно понять: официальных помоек в Московской области осталось всего пятнадцать, их ресурсы практически исчерпаны. А отходы надо куда-то девать, ибо ежедневно каждый из нас выносит ведро, пополняя не только мусорный бак, но и карман таких вот Малютиных. 
*А ведь можно цивилизованно*Сокращение числа мест под отходы объяснялось в свое время борьбой за экологию. Теперь, когда наступил мусорный коллапс, мы пожинаем плоды недальновидной политики. Ядовитые фильтраты сливаются в некогда чистую реку Пахру или в открытый грунт. Угарный газ и другие токсичные продукты горения сотнями тонн выбрасываются в атмосферу. Природу вокруг гибнет, люди, вынужденные дышать этой дрянью, страдают от плохого самочувствия, слабости и недомогания. Большой вопрос, удастся ли им дожить до того времени, когда можно будет полной грудью вдохнуть чистый кислород… 
Если на Западе в землю закапывается не более 3% отходов, остальное сжигается на специальных заводах, то у нас наоборот: примерно 97% мусора просто остается в земле. Страшно представить, к каким катастрофическим последствиям это может привести. Однако еще страшнее смотреть правде в глаза и спросить у того, кто не может не замечать беспредела: до каких пор заповедная зона будет эксплуатироваться в качестве помойки? Кто ответит за сохранность природы? Кто вернет людям здоровье и веру в правосудие? Почему не исполнятся законные решения суда? Ответы ждем от судебных приставов, не оказывающих рвения в решении этого вопроса, а также от губернатора Подмосковья Андрея Юрьевича Воробьева, который почему-то предпочитает не замечать проблему.

Михаил Шолохов

----------

